# Do women wear make-up to attract the opposite sex?



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay so I know this is quite random question but something someone said something to me a few weeks ago and it's been annoying me ever since.

A regular client of mine had come in for her infills and instead of greeting me her usual way the first thing she said to me was "look at you, don't you look pretty today, who's the lucky fella" now there's me standing there completely clueless as to what she's going on about, as far as I know I have no new fella so I had to ask for clarification as to what's she meant. She goes on to say "well look at all the make-up your wearing, there must be someone", I don't quite know why but that statement had and still does really bother me. 

After I had explained that no there's no one new and my make-up look can change quite a bit depending how much time I have in the morning and what mood I'm in she proceded to give me a long speech on how women only ever make an effort if there's a man involved and that basically I was lying.
I literally wanted to scream at her to shut the hell up.

My usual look is pretty natural usually beige and browns on eyes, bronzed skin and nude lips, however I am known for wearing some pretty outrageous make-up at work, most people say nothing, a few decide that I must obviously be doing it to attract a mate.
Red lips is the one that gets me all the time and causes me more hassle than it's worth to the point I think I'm gonna stop wearing it to avoid the repetitive questionare I get from it not the mention the amount of times I affectionatly get called a slut.


What I can't seem to get trough to some people is that make-up is how I express myself creatively and I do it for me no one else, if I feel in a bright purple eyeshadow and fuschia lips kinda mood it doesn't mean that I'm doing it to attract the opposite sex I'm doing it cause I like that look.
If anything I should imagine that my "clown look" (yes I've had that comment too) would send guys running, the vast majority of them seem to prefer the natural look.


Now it's got me wondering if there are women out there that do put on make-up for the sole purpose of impressing guy and to make themselves more attractive and I'm not talking about using make-up to accentuate your best features I mean wearing a mask of make-up cause they feel that they couldn't get a guy otherwise.


----------



## belle89 (Jun 12, 2009)

It kills me to think that making an effort = trying to snag a man. God forbid you just have more time in the morning or wanted to look good for yourself. Everything we women do isn't always to get man, sheesh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Actually I don't I wear makeup because I like makeup and I like the way I look and feel with mu on........every guy I have ever dated preferred little to no makeup on me...or women in general....


----------



## carlierae26 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm just trying to hide my overly increasing wrinkles and gray hairs...


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 12, 2009)

Screw them, let them think what they want to. Most guys prefer that you don't wear a lot of makeup anyways. You should wear whatever makeup you want if that makes you happy. Many women think that wearing makeup = attracting men, especially middle aged to older women, and that is because that the main reason that they wear makeup. That is a reason that you see women wear too much makeup and start to look more unattractive than if they wore less makeup. Don't let this get to you, people can think what they want and they are rude to tell you that you look like a slut or are trying to snag a man. Wear makeup because it makes you happy!


----------



## Little Addict (Jun 12, 2009)

I wear makeup for myself, not others. If I want to look cute / hot / sexy / etc., I do it for myself and not just to get a guy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just tell them most guys you know are more impressed with what comes out of your mouth not what you put on it...and their eyes focus on the neck down and you try to keep your mu from the neck up


----------



## astronaut (Jun 13, 2009)

If that's the case I guess all lesbians don't wear makeup...


----------



## Sashan (Jun 13, 2009)

I wear makeup for myself because I like to feel polished and well presented, not to impress anyone. I don't wear a huge amount of makeup during the day but have noticed if I do a bold lip, I get lots of comments. My hubby actually prefers me with less makeup.

Wear what you feel comfortable with and what makes you feel happy.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 13, 2009)

ughh i def hate when this happens... i feel you... DONT stop wearing your red lipstick hun u do it for you and that is all that matters!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_If that's the case I guess all lesbians don't wear makeup..._

 
Actually at the time I didn't think of this, I'm almost sure that it would have shut her up immidiately.


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

^^^lool. I hate itt when people have that mentality. I think every woman and man should always look their best


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2009)

I wear make up because I like looking my best and because it's fun and I love playing around with it. It makes me feel good. If anyone has a problem with that then that's just what it is, their problem.

Do what you want, it's your face, it's your make up it has nothing to do with them.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 13, 2009)

Not at all.  I wear it to make myself look a bit better than I do without it..wearing a tonne of makeup has always been an issue in my family, all my cousins whack it on with a trowel hoping that they will snag a man.. I've never believed in that.  They used to deride me for not wearing a lot of makeup when we went to weddings etc saying I'd never get a man.  Funny that when I met Mr RR I was completely bare faced and sleep deprived..They still fail to realise that at the end of the night they have to take their faces off and the man will be seeing a different woman when he wakes up..I don't think I've ever worn makeup and clothing in order to snag a man, I've honestly never seen the point.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, this attitude annoys me sometimes too. For one thing, how does it explain all the married women out there who still wear makeup? Even my grandmother wears it, does it mean she's still out to snag a man despite being happily married for 50 years? What a saucy minx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I honestly think that for many women out there, makeup is a chore, more of an annoyance that one must undergo as a woman when formal occasions demand it (if one even bothers at all). They just can't comprehend that anyone would spend so much time and effort on their appearance, and can only come to the conclusion that it's so we can snag a bloke. I guess everyone has many different ways of feeling better about themselves, whether its by driving a nice car, wearing designer clothing, giving to the community, treating themselves to something nice, etc. Personally I don't claim to understand all of them, so I guess I can forgive someone for not understanding why I  mainly wear makeup - that it's because it just makes me happier and more confident.


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 13, 2009)

Not at all.

I wear makeup because I like it and it makes me feel put together. My fiance LOVES me without makeup and will try every little thing to make me not wear it.

Just a few weeks ago my fiance and I went to a gas station and the counter guy was like "Ma'm how do you get your cheeks like that?" 

(He was referring the blush on my cheeks..how it's angled on my cheek bone)

I was like uhhh YOU JUST DO IT? Lol, I at first thought he was asking for himself than he goes, "I try getting my girlfriend to do that but she doesn't know how!" My fiance goes, "Ha, you're trying to get your gf to wear makeup and I'm trying to get mine NOT to."

I thought it was funny


----------



## anita22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just saw this... apparently there is some research suggesting there may be some neurological benefits to using makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scientists Discover That Wearing Makeup Actually Improves Your Brain | The Beauty Brains


----------



## panther27 (Jun 13, 2009)

I wear makeup for myself,not anyone else.It's weird how people don't get that it's for fun.I have heard,you don't need to wear all that makeup,you're beautiful without it,it makes me wanna scream!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Just saw this... apparently there is some research suggesting there may be some neurological benefits to using makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scientists Discover That Wearing Makeup Actually Improves Your Brain | The Beauty Brains_

 


aah! see I always knew there was a silver lining so not only are we more beautiful, we are also smarter!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 13, 2009)

There was a thread started not too long ago about the "7 styles that scare guys" and this topic was breifly discussed. Someone was talking about how girl's actually dress to (subconciously)compete with each other, rather than dressing up to attract men. I totally agree with it. 

I'm not going to lie. When I want attention from a guy, I definitely do my makeup a different way. I go for a much simpler and natural look, making my lashes look extra full and my cheeks flushed, my lips extra pouty. Show a little extra leg.... you know how that goes.

But other than those occasions, I'm wearing my obnoxiously bright e/s and super glossy lips FOR ME!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I wear makeup for myself,not anyone else.It's weird how people don't get that it's for fun.I have heard,you don't need to wear all that makeup,you're beautiful without it,it makes me wanna scream!_

 

I totally agree with you and It's okay when someone I know says it cause I'll just tell them to shut the hell up (in a nice way) and to be honest people who know me well enough know that I wear loud make-up for fun.
When a client does it I so feel like responding back with "well you have lovely natural nails, why do you have extensions put on" it all boils down to your own personal style and not because we need it or not.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 13, 2009)

Thing is even when I'm wearing my day to day neutrals I'm still wearing a full face, where talking primer, luminizer, foundation, concealer, powder, a lid, crease and highlight color for the eyes, mascara, liner, brow gel, bronzer, blush, highlighter, lipstick and gloss. So does it mean every single day I'm wearing make-up because a guy is involved?
I only get the comments when I'm wearing it bolder, obviously it must have taken me ages to do in the morning (it doesn't, 45 minutes max) so obviously there must be a man involved.

I have had the same sort of attitude with my work clothes, I have to wear all black but apart from that I really can pretty much get away with almost anything (if your ass and boobs are hanging out then obviously that's not allowed). Now because I'm a cheepskate when it comes to stuff for work and because it inevitably gets wrecked real fast I'll usually buy a couple of thing and wear them constantly until they need to be trashed.
One of my last purchases was a  short T-shirt style dress that I wear with leggins however one of my clients had to grill me on who I was trying to impress on shop floor, however it was simply because my old dress had gone all bobbly and looked a mess and also because our air-con at work is broke and the new dress doesn't make me feel as sweaty.

Laughable isn't it?


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I wear makeup for myself,not anyone else.It's weird how people don't get that it's for fun.I have heard,you don't need to wear all that makeup,you're beautiful without it,it makes me wanna scream!_

 

It's funny but I believe people think they are trying to help when they say stuff like this.  All it's ever done for me is make me feel like I have to freakin justify putting on makeup.

I wear it because I like it, simple as.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 14, 2009)

I wear makeup for myself. I enjoy creating a look and I like the way I look and feel with makeup on. Generally, guys like girls with no obvious makeup on, nothing too colourful or dramatic so it would be boring to put on that type of makeup daily to attact guys.

It never occur to me that women wear makeup to attract the opposite sex until my colleague told me that two of our colleagues used to wear makeup to work daily until they have boyfriends, and then they don't bother much about makeup. I find it amusing and thought maybe they got tired of makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sometimes even makeup fanatics like us get tired of makeup and take a break.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2009)

i think i would have been angery too if i got a lecture like that!

honestly i wear my make up for me - i like applying it because i find it relaxing. i like playing about with different colours and textures because it's like art - i just happen to do it on my face and not a bit of paper. and of course i wear it when i'm feeling like poop with a face full of spots because it gives me that extra boost during the day - i'd feel paranoid when speaking to customers if i had a massive red spot on my face... put concealer on it and i don't think about it anymore!

of course there are times (well when i was single!) when i used make up to attract guys - but i also used clothing, shoes and hair too! and not to mention body language.  if you;re trying to attract a guy i'd say you need more than make up to do it! 

but don't feel bad and try not to stress. this lady had no idea what she was going on about.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_There was a thread started not too long ago about the "7 styles that scare guys" and this topic was breifly discussed. Someone was talking about how girl's actually dress to (subconciously)compete with each other, rather than dressing up to attract men. I totally agree with it. 

I'm not going to lie. When I want attention from a guy, I definitely do my makeup a different way. I go for a much simpler and natural look, making my lashes look extra full and my cheeks flushed, my lips extra pouty. Show a little extra leg.... you know how that goes.

But other than those occasions, I'm wearing my obnoxiously bright e/s and super glossy lips FOR ME!_

 
I agree with you on doing your make up differently when you're trying to impress a guy, going more 'natural' instead of bright 'n' crazy which I do for my own fun and amusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 

Although I have to say some guys do like the bright looks..in college I would get compliments from guys when I done a bright look so I don't think all guys are 'against' make up per se, some of them actually appreciate the creative side of it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 15, 2009)

No, I wouldn't say it's just to attract members of the opposite sex, sometimes it's just simply my own vanity.


----------



## mahreez (Jun 15, 2009)

i don't wear makeup to attract guys. infact,my bf loves it when i don't wear any makeup at all, and couldn't care less what i wear. 

but there was one time when he asked me, are you wearing makeup you look kinda nice and i was wearing mac cosmo lipstick and then it figures, he likes natural looks. although it made me happy he even noticed it...i am not exactly wishing he would.


----------



## LiAnn (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 

 
_Okay so I know this is quite random question but something someone said something to me a few weeks ago and it's been annoying me ever since.

A regular client of mine had come in for her infills and instead of greeting me her usual way the first thing she said to me was "look at you, don't you look pretty today, who's the lucky fella" now there's me standing there completely clueless as to what she's going on about, as far as I know I have no new fella so I had to ask for clarification as to what's she meant. She goes on to say "well look at all the make-up your wearing, there must be someone", I don't quite know why but that statement had and still does really bother me. 

After I had explained that no there's no one new and my make-up look can change quite a bit depending how much time I have in the morning and what mood I'm in she proceded to give me a long speech on how women only ever make an effort if there's a man involved and that basically I was lying.
I literally wanted to scream at her to shut the hell up.

My usual look is pretty natural usually beige and browns on eyes, bronzed skin and nude lips, however I am known for wearing some pretty outrageous make-up at work, most people say nothing, a few decide that I must obviously be doing it to attract a mate.
Red lips is the one that gets me all the time and causes me more hassle than it's worth to the point I think I'm gonna stop wearing it to avoid the repetitive questionare I get from it not the mention the amount of times I affectionatly get called a slut.


What I can't seem to get trough to some people is that make-up is how I express myself creatively and I do it for me no one else, if I feel in a bright purple eyeshadow and fuschia lips kinda mood it doesn't mean that I'm doing it to attract the opposite sex I'm doing it cause I like that look.
If anything I should imagine that my "clown look" (yes I've had that comment too) would send guys running, the vast majority of them seem to prefer the natural look.


Now it's got me wondering if there are women out there that do put on make-up for the sole purpose of impressing guy and to make themselves more attractive and I'm not talking about using make-up to accentuate your best features I mean wearing a mask of make-up cause they feel that they couldn't get a guy otherwise._

 
Some people just think that way.

I don't happen to agree with their thinking. If I want to wear a full skirt one day and yoga pants the next, it's because that's what I want to wear - not because I'm trying to impress someone on the skirt-day. I wear my clothing, my makeup, et cetera, for the same reason I walk every day: to make myself feel good, because I want to, because I enjoy it. That lets me have a less "polished" day without feeling like a slob, lets me wear extra makeup or experiment with a new style (or colors) without worrying "is it perfect, because it has to be perfect because I'm wearing this for someone else"...lets me do what I want for my own reasons. I am more content that way.


----------



## onlyoneeye (Jun 15, 2009)

You really have to develop a thick skin and not let what other people say get to you. I don't care what other people think about my makeup. I like to wear it thick and heavy especially eye makeup. I watch RuPaul's Drag Race for inspiration. I don't wear makeup every day but when I do I like to throw it on. I'm really a gay man trapped in a straight woman's body. The ultimate compliment is when a gay man tells me my makeup looks fierce. Straight men just don't get it. 

My mother goes into a tizzy when I wear blue eyeshadow. My uncle always says I don't need to wear as much makeup as I do every single time he sees me with makeup on.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onlyoneeye* 

 
_I'm really a gay man trapped in a straight woman's body._

 
Join the club.


But you're right. When I get compliments from gay guys on my makeup, that's when I KNOW I'm doing something right.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2009)

there have been polls that have proven that the majority of men actually prefer a woman to wear little to no makeup. in light of that, i still don't understand why wearing alot of makeup automatically makes people think you're trying to get in on someone...


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with most of you. Most of the guys that have liked me really don't care make up or no make up. In fact, I think I met most of them with no make up on. I don't really think about it. If a guy is going to be so picky over how you look, I don't think he's worth the effort anyway. What about charm, brains and personality? 8D


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_But you're right. When I get compliments from gay guys on my makeup, that's when I KNOW I'm doing something right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG, last time I was at my MAC counter, the two unabashedly gay MAs fawned for like...5 minutes (I love those boys...they're SO sweet). I felt like the coolest chick in the world! LOL 

OP, I think that lady was a narrow-minded twit. It's one thing if she assumes that you're all spiffed up for a guy, but for her to insist you're a liar when you told her it wasn't for a guy..? What the hell?? I agree with all these other lovely Specktrettes...I wear makeup for me. I spend my 8 hour work day in a horrendous uniform, wearing no makeup (because I get yelled at every time I try to wear it...apparently my "natural" isn't natural to the Navy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), with my hair pulled back, and feeling like an androgynous droid. So when I've got somewhere to go, hell yeah I'm gonna snazzy myself up...it makes me feel like a girl...and when I'm wearing makeup, I can actually look in the mirror and honestly say that I think I look beautiful. I can't do that without it...
Besides...I'm having a devil of a time losing my baby weight...so I feel like crap about my body...makeup helps a little...at least I know that part of me still looks good. LOL


----------



## MacNlaw (Nov 21, 2009)

When I was a teenager or early 20's yeah I'd care how my makeup looked to impress the guys but that was many years ago and very normal for young girls/gals.

Now I wear it (when I do) because it makes me feel good & have fun playing with different looks. It has nothing to do with anyone else but myself.

Was it an much older lady, if so it's kinda funny how the mentally is of a different generation. Thats how they did think and were told, "too look good for there man". Thank god times have changed


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 23, 2009)

I wear make up because it makes me feel good! I enjoy putting it on and the process of creating different looks. I wear the same amount of make up (apart from eye shadow that changes) everyday. I wouldn't put more on to try and attract someone. I would rather attract them with my personality than the way I looked.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2009)

Quite simply ladies its called projection. They are simply thinking you must being doing your makeup for the same reasons they would. Some people can't fathom that someone else would do things differently from them.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 23, 2009)

It's annoying how some women think that they will find a mate by wearing a mask of make up. When someone likes you, they like you for YOU, not what you're wearing on your face. Either way, guys prefer women with less make up. 

Imagine you sleep on a pillow with your mate next to you and wake up with an imprint of your make up on there!

That happened to my friend actually.. her foundation stuck to his shirt when they were hugging.. *facepalm*


----------



## munaluna (Nov 24, 2009)

I wear it to enhance my features. All-in-all, I wear it for myself.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of my friends don't wear makeup and it offends me when one of them makes a comment about my makeup that I'm trying to impress people, look prettier than I am or am going to go and 'put on my face'. I've learned to just ignore it. There's no way for me to explain that doing my makeup is my favorite part of the day, just for me and lets me be creative and artsy.

It's not to impress the opposite sex at all because as many mentioned, a lot of guys prefer less makeup. Even knowing this I've always kept my same makeup routine when going on dates, etc.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 25, 2009)

I would never ever wear that much makeup for a guy...I always like to go as natural as possible.  But when i do wear a lot of makeup for whatever occassion i do it for myself.  My bf always ask me if there is one day i go without makeup and why i feel the need to wear it and I always tell him its because i love makeup its like art for us girls and guys too.  Its just fun to dress up for yourself.


----------



## sierrao (Nov 26, 2009)

well yes for me its true, i do wear makeup to attract guys but ive been single for 3 years so i kinda need any help i can get lol. but if i did have a boyfriend i would still wear the same amount of makeup because i hate going outside my house with a naked face


----------



## Kragey (Nov 27, 2009)

I doubt most men would be attracted to my two major preferences for make-up, which are: 1) no makeup (90% of the time), or 2) gothy clown paint (9% of the time). It's rare for me to do something super-natural. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And really, when I do go on "dates," I very rarely put a whole lot in to my make-up. Maybe some brightly-colored pigment used as a liner on my top lashline, and I'll do my lashes, but, erm, it doesn't get much complicated than that.

In short, I just wear it because I enjoy it.

Besides, women are hotter.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 2, 2009)

I wear makeup because I have acne scars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I just try to use foundation and concealer to cover it up.. When "I" look into the mirror, I want to look good and feel  good. I NEVER ever do it to attract men.. I know men do not like makeup on women... my ex bf dint even like me wearing eyeliner... 

I do more of face makeup then eye makeup.. I dont use eyeshadows- my focus is always flawless skin.. I do add liner to define my eyes .. sometimes mascara and lipstick/gloss/blush. I love liquid / powder highlighters so I usually highlight my cheekbones ..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2009)

no, but some women think we do. I guess coz they're either old fashioned or just never wear makeup unless THEY want to attract opposite sex. Like other ppl say, I wear the brightest colours for myself and to improve my skills. Also, I work in a very male dominated field, putting my makeup on in the morning allows me to have girlie time with myself, it makes every day a better day for me.

I'm not planing on attracting the opposite sex as I'm happily married. My husband likes whatever makeup I wear anyway but on a ramantic night out I tend to do a soft smokey eye with red lipstick.


----------



## Shanti (Dec 2, 2009)

When it comes to people commenting on my makeup, the thing that bothers me the most is when they imply that you're only pretty when wearing it... no makeup = ugly.

I love makeup as an art. Although personally, I'll admit that if I were the last person standing on earth, I probably wouldn't bother wearing it much. I *do* use it because I am subconsciously "competing" and comparing myself to other women, especially since I've moved closer to a big city. I also use it for the opposite sex too, in most cases. Without makeup... I don't think I'd find any decent potential suitors, haha.

But yeah, it's annoying when people assume you're just trying to attract the opposite sex. =/ I mean so much is based on looks anyways so looking polished and kept is the least one can do to do well right.


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't wear makeup to attract the opposite sex. If anything I might attract a parrot, because that is what I look like most of the time.


----------



## banana1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

My ex used to hate it when i wore make up, but i wore it anyway!!
my current bf thinks its great, and i still dont do anything different, it helps that my bf doesnt say how trashy i look whenever i do a smokey eye...
sometimes he says i look pretty, but he says that when i have nothing on, so i guess i just do it for me


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 2, 2009)

I wear makeup because I just love it!  I really don't care what others think of it.  I love creating looks and playing with different color schemes.  It makes me feel very pretty, but I feel pretty when I have no makeup on as well.

Until about 2 or 3 years ago, I barely wore makeup.  All through high school and college all you can find me with would be some black eyeliner and mascara.. nothing else!  And I had plenty of boyfriends and guys after me, so that alone makes me feel that I don't wear makeup now to attract someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## xcoco (Dec 6, 2009)

I wear makeup for myself because I like putting makeup on and looking good. I usually do a full face makeup and like to wear smokey eyes in the day time, I don't really care about day or night makeup LOL. 

Most people say that I am really good and that they love my makeup but I had some people saying that I look like a witch, circus clown, fake, barbie, slut because I have full lips and I like to wear lipgloss..

In my opinion, there will ALWAYS be people who will hate you and talk without any reason no matter what you do, so don't change yourself because of them. You are who you are, if they can't live with it then it's their problem, not yours. Some people just have low self esteem and have to judge others so they can feel better about themselves.

I know it's easy to say but not to do, it hurts. At first I tried to wear less makeup, but it really didn't suit me. Its my style, why should I change it for other people? It is none of their business anyway. I also noticed that most of the time, it's always the same people or the same group of people who are talking , at least for me. The people in my school are so immature and always talking shit, I can't wait to finish high school. Before I changed school or outside of school, people never said stuff like that about me.


----------



## ColorMeCute (Dec 9, 2009)

I wear makeup so I don't feel like I look like my twin bro...


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I don't wear makeup to attract the opposite sex. If anything I might attract a parrot, because that is what I look like most of the time._

 

hee hee! this made me chuckle! i think i'd attracta parrot too with all the rbight colours i wear!


----------

